# Best way to cover beard stubble?



## YSLGuy (Dec 17, 2008)

What is the best way to cover beard stubble, and what products?

Deramablend?

Someone mentioned using red lipstick as a base, and then dermablend and etc.

Thanks


----------



## pixichik77 (Dec 17, 2008)

yes (lipstick, dermablend), but the best way to do this would actually be to buy dermacolor from alcone, and layer a red and a skin color


----------

